

Poll HN: MySQL, MariaDB, Percona – which MySQL derivative are you using? - porker

Which MySQL derivative are you using and why?
======
rudimk
Well, I've gone with Percona to power an ecommerce site I'm responsible for.
Definitely faster than a vanilla MySQL installation. So they use XtraDB on top
of InnoDB for greater performance, and so far, it's been going good.

------
PeterZaitsev
Hi Rudmk, Thank you for using Percona Server!

